# Humiliate a hound...



## carlsalter (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, thought I'd share some shots of what happens when you leave your girlfriend and dog alone for to long...

http://www.carlsalter.com/wacky-dog.html


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG!! HOW ADORABLE!!! What a cutie! That last pic is just too cute, what a sweetheart


----------



## Dave|Xoxide (Mar 9, 2006)

I like the menu system of your site!

And boy do I feel sorry for you dog. LOL no, not really haha.


----------

